# New Nitecore SRT3 is out, BAM!



## jay_rush (Jun 24, 2013)

[/IMG]

550 lumen xm-l2 single cr123 , red green lights like the srt7, included AA extender. I . AM . SOLD


----------



## Dr.444 (Jun 24, 2013)

Looks nice :shrug:


----------



## shelm (Jun 24, 2013)

without the red/green led's and with a form/weight/size factor optimized for AA, i'd be more interested.

it's a clunky light, optimized for nothing.


----------



## sticktodrum (Jun 24, 2013)

shelm said:


> it's a clunky light, optimized for nothing.



I disagree. It's optimized for mindless fun.


----------



## jay_rush (Jun 24, 2013)

sticktodrum said:


> I disagree. It's optimized for mindless fun.



sticktodrum knows the score! 

its optimized to impress, its smallish, powerful for its size, and it has a dedicated impress your stupid friends feature with the colour police light.


----------



## shelm (Jun 24, 2013)

jay_rush said:


> dedicated impress your *stupid* friends



lol. 

*exactly*.


----------



## Beckler (Jun 24, 2013)

I see this as a cross between, or update to, RRT0 & RRT01 which is a good thing. Unfortunately no upgrade in lumens.


----------



## Tyler A (Jun 24, 2013)

Is it actually available? If so where at and what's the price


----------



## DAN92 (Jun 24, 2013)

I think it will be on sale within a week.


----------



## Tyler A (Jun 24, 2013)

Awesome, now they should make a titanium version


----------



## Speedfreakz (Jun 24, 2013)

Any idea on cost? Love my srt7!


----------



## Racer (Jun 24, 2013)

You had me at AA extender.


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Jun 24, 2013)

After my EA4, no more Nitecores for me. Too bad, i like the idea of a 123/AA hybrid...


----------



## cyclesport (Jun 24, 2013)

Beckler said:


> I see this as a cross between, or update to, RRT0 & RRT01 which is a good thing. Unfortunately no upgrade in lumens.



FWIW a new RRT-01 is out now w/an XM-L2 @ published 600L but are still very hard to find. They should be more plentiful in the next couple of mos.


----------



## Overclocker (Jun 24, 2013)

Would be interesting to swap the red/blue to ultraviolet


----------



## regulation (Jun 24, 2013)

looks quite like the sunwayman V11R, but with a new green light.
By the way, what does the difference between their variable ring selector tech? Nitecore said its third generation, but it seems quite the same thing to me.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Jun 24, 2013)

I looked on the Nitecore site, NO Green led. Just red and blue. Yes white too.


----------



## Speedfreakz (Jun 24, 2013)

Overclocker said:


> Would be interesting to swap the red/blue to ultraviolet



I like that idea!


----------



## jay_rush (Jun 24, 2013)

Divine_Madcat said:


> After my EA4, no more Nitecores for me. Too bad, i like the idea of a 123/AA hybrid...


after my TM11, no more nitecores for me, many returns and STILL faulty.. but that was 4 nitecores ago. i dont have much willpower . whats wrong with the EA4?


----------



## koolranch (Jun 24, 2013)

sticktodrum said:


> I disagree. It's optimized for mindless fun.



+1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## regulation (Jun 24, 2013)

jay_rush said:


> after my TM11, no more nitecores for me, many returns and STILL faulty.. but that was 4 nitecores ago. i dont have much willpower . whats wrong with the EA4?



You could refer to other links in this section. There are quite a lot discussion about it in two thread.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (Jun 25, 2013)

I want one. Any retailer have some for sale yet?


----------



## sticktodrum (Jun 25, 2013)

I had the button issue with EA4, having it melt off in the car. It didn't balloon, but it melted pretty nicely. I returned it, ended up with a neutral white, and it makes a really nice toy. That's pretty much what I'll see this SRT3 as, a nice toy. I wouldn't really rely on it, and in my personal goings about I don't really need the functions it provides that my other lights can't. So, as I said, it's optimized for fun.  If it craps out or has some major issue, I won't be too bent out of shape about it.

Perhaps not the best attitude o have towards an entire light brand, but there are other brands that give me that peace of mind I don't get after Nitecore's recent...bad luck.


----------



## __philippe (Jun 25, 2013)

Tyler A said:


> Awesome, now they should make a *titanium version*










It's happening, piecemeal.....they just released the clip...

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## awoodby (Jun 25, 2013)

Ordered one last night, like the option to have red to save nitevision, and blue for tracking/using blue light. Pricey, and shipping was ridiculous but that's what you get for impatience 
I've really loved some of my nitecores, hopefully this one will be even better than my v11R! (no complaints with it yet, but there's always better yes?)

--alex


----------



## Tyler A (Jun 25, 2013)

awoodby said:


> Ordered one last night, like the option to have red to save nitevision, and blue for tracking/using blue light. Pricey, and shipping was ridiculous but that's what you get for impatience
> I've really loved some of my nitecores, hopefully this one will be even better than my v11R! (no complaints with it yet, but there's always better yes?)
> 
> --alex


Where did you order from? ETA: good one phillipe, maybe they will make a titanium version, this is the size light I usually see in titanium from other companies


----------



## adnj (Jun 26, 2013)

I had a Nitecore SR3 and loved it. You couldn't slide it into a pocket, though. I have a Sunwayman M40C with red and blue LEDs. I swore that I had no need for the colored LEDs but there have been times when I have gotten on a thick rug, kneeled down and given thanks that I had them.

I am interested in how well the selector ring is going to work. If it is even close to good, I'll be all over this.


----------



## NorthernStar (Jun 27, 2013)

This light looks great! The SRT3 is now on my must have list! Hope there will be a review of it soon. I wonder if the turbo mode has a timer or thermal based step down in effect feature(when running it on RCR123 and CR123 batteries)?


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jun 27, 2013)

regulation said:


> looks quite like the sunwayman V11R, but with a new green light.
> By the way, what does the difference between their variable ring selector tech? Nitecore said its third generation, but it seems quite the same thing to me.



I wonder if there counting the older series like the IFE1 and IFE2 as the earlier generations. This isn't there first infinitely variable light


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jun 28, 2013)

BAM!


----------



## adnj (Jun 29, 2013)

CarpentryHero said:


> I wonder if there counting the older series like the IFE1 and IFE2 as the earlier generations. This isn't there first infinitely variable light



Their marketing info shows the different generations. I believe that they are using IC compass technology to provide the variable inputs. The earlier ones may (or may not) have used Hall effect sensors. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## JulianP (Jun 30, 2013)

jay_rush said:


> impress your stupid friends feature with the colour police light.


Same problem as the SRT7. Turn it onto police mode in a public place and there's a good chance you'll be charged with impersonating a police officer. I can just see teenagers playing all sorts of pranks with the SRTs until they're arrested.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (Jun 30, 2013)

JulianP said:


> Same problem as the SRT7. Turn it onto police mode in a public place and there's a good chance you'll be charged with impersonating a police officer. I can just see teenagers playing all sorts of pranks with the SRTs until they're arrested.



I think you are over thinking it. I'll wait for the court cases to start appearing, which I don't think they ever will.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jun 30, 2013)

Just read the manual but it does not describe how the infinite brightness mode works, can someone describe it? It says the ring has to be in a particular position, and then what?


----------



## kj2 (Jun 30, 2013)

Joe Talmadge said:


> Just read the manual but it does not describe how the infinite brightness mode works, can someone describe it? It says the ring has to be in a particular position, and then what?


 check out this video about the SRT7. It works the same.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks kj2! Interesting interface, I was worried the infinite mode would be something clunky like pressing and holding the switch to ramp up and down, although in retrospect that wouldn't work with a forward clicky. I assume the ring's "throw" takes up enough space that you have room to adjust easily. cool!


----------



## Doug (Jul 2, 2013)

cyclesport said:


> FWIW a new RRT-01 is out now w/an XM-L2 @ published 600L but are still very hard to find. They should be more plentiful in the next couple of mos.



Link?


----------



## cyclesport (Jul 2, 2013)

Doug said:


> Link?



Just added to the site today for around $63 out the door w/CPF discount...http://hkequipment.net/index.php?sp...t0=1&id=1305&cat1=8&cat0=1&new=&more=&lang=en


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Jul 5, 2013)

Damn guys... I just did some searching and i found it for presale at illumination supply & right away on ebay. Before you get excited, i saw it at $90 @ illumination supply and $92 w/ free shipping on ebay. I don't know about you guys, but i find that a little expensive, especially considering that the bigger brothers are much larger(more materials), more capable, featuring 3 of the coloured LEDs as compared to just the one on the srt3 for more even beam pattern & more rgb brightness?

Look at price differences (referring to illuminationsupplies as that's the only one i've checked)

srt3 - $90
srt5 - $90
srt6 - $95
srt7 - $110

I'd like to see it $65 at max. Maybe i'm just being unrealistic? :shrug:


----------



## srvctec (Jul 5, 2013)

InquisitiveInquirer said:


> Damn guys... I just did some searching and i found it for presale at illumination supply & right away on ebay. Before you get excited, i saw it at $90 @ illumination supply and $92 w/ free shipping on ebay. I don't know about you guys, but i find that a little expensive...



That and the fact the SRT3 is HUGE for a single CR123 light. I was going to get one, but because of the size of it, not even slightly interested.


----------



## shelm (Jul 5, 2013)

srvctec said:


> and the fact the SRT3 is HUGE for a single CR123 light.



you can help it by NOT thinking about the battery size inside. just think of it "as torch" and not "as CR123 torch". because "as torch" it has great dimensions, similar to other great torches, Thrunite Neutron 1A, HDS, McGizmo, Surefire, and so on. still pocketable:


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jul 5, 2013)

Any idea of runtimes on the lowest levels? If it is like the JEtbeam RRT-0 then I will NOT be interested. I was appalled at how dismal the runtime was on the lower settings. I couldn't even get a month of the lower levels using about an hour a day mostly as a night light.


----------



## Kilovolt (Jul 16, 2013)

And here's the one:








The postman (actually it's a girl ... ) just delivered it so I need some time to play with it before reporting here. I was really curious about the use of the coloured LED's for cruising my home at night so I ordered an SRT3 as soon as it became available here in Europe.


----------



## f22shift (Jul 16, 2013)

is it really big? how does it compare to a swm v10 for example in size. Anyone have side to side photos?


----------



## Patriot (Jul 16, 2013)

srvctec said:


> That and the fact the SRT3 is HUGE for a single CR123 light.



Calling it huge is subjective so it really depends on what one is expecting out of the light on turbo with regards to thermal stability, not to mention features. Certainly, CR123 lights are made smaller but aren't able to run for long at 550 lumens or are not even capable of that output in the first place. The size is on par with a Mac's SST-50 or Tri-EDC, which both take thermal capacity into consideration and I can't recall any complaints about the size of these highly regarded customs. Obviously, it's not going to posses the compactness of a twisty because it has both a tailcap and a control ring, offering unique capabilities and a tactical application as opposed to shorter 123 torches with only a control ring. It's a tactical EDC light that also appeals to the urban survivalist / outdoorsman, due to its infinite output, RGB options and multi-cell utility.


----------



## AFearlessBirdOfParadise (Jul 16, 2013)

Manual says 100mm (10cm or 3.9") on CR123/16340 which is basically the same size as my EC2, and 117mm (11.7cm or 4.6") on AA/14500.

Interesting thing in the manual is it says you can run LiFePO4 3.2V as well as primaries, lithiums, nimhs, and li-ons. I don't think many lights do that, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Kilovolt (Jul 16, 2013)

f22shift said:


> is it really big? how does it compare to a swm v10 for example in size. Anyone have side to side photos?




v10r on the left, v11r with extender on the right


----------



## ichithekiller (Jul 17, 2013)

Kilovolt said:


> v10r on the left, v11r with extender on the right



The diameter seems to be the largest among the rest of the flashlights. Does it mean SRT3 will be quite floody?


----------



## bokeh (Jul 17, 2013)

Here is a comparison with an early RRT-0 and a NiteCore EX10.






Yes, it is a bit larger, but it feels just right for me, and I don't think there's much "useless space" in it.

@ichithekiller It is floodier than the SRT7, and looks like a good EDC compromise regarding flood/throw.


----------



## Kilovolt (Jul 17, 2013)

I have used the SRT3 just for a few hours now and I must say I am less than impressed by it. It is true that the main beam is flawless: powerful, clean, with a wide hotspot and a pleasant neutral tint.

However the new third generation smart selector ring simply does too many things for my liking. Starting from the left you have a beacon, very useful in case you walk your dog in the desert and get lost, but I don't; next an SOS, ditto; then you have alternatively blinking red and blue LED's, my 2 y.o. son would simply love this but regrettably I don't have one; continuous blue light, definitely useful at night but the beam is terrible; red light, just enough to see you watch in the darkness; extra low, good and very low; continuously adjustable main level, very good but in accordance with the manual you expect a click to go to turbo mode but you don't have one and you just end up with a strobe on. Apparently the turbo is the last part of the ramping.

As I said, too many modes, impossible to remember if you, like most of us, rotate several lights. You have therefore to switch on the SRT3 and hunt for the mode you want. They could at least have put some marks on the ring or group the disco modes in a faraway place. Once more these disco modes are somewhat mixed with the ones you actually use every day.

Conclusion: if the SRT3 fell out of my pocket I would not miss it and would not buy another one. Still the main beam is excellent so I will keep this light and use it occasionally.


----------



## bokeh (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Kilovolt,

I think it couldn't be much easier than that one ring. All the standard useful stuff is "on the right" - and the rarely needed options on the left. In case you ever need blue/red/SOS you know where it is - it's impossible not to find and hard to activate by accident. Compare that to other popular UIs, where you have to losen the head, click a certain number of times within a certain amount of time, or twist twice back and forth, etc ... no way *I* could remember that for options I rarely use. So if I was lost in the desert, probably the battery was empty before I had the mode I wanted - if the flashlight had that mode, which is not easy to tell for hidden modes.

The "turbo" setting is just the highest output I guess, and I see no reason why there should be a particular step up at all. So the last degrees before the "turbo click" are already the highest output, and and click locks it into this mode, so that you cannot change it by accident - same as low. It's just about confidence: "I am not in lowest/highest setting, and I won't change it without notice."

I agree to the missing marks on the ring - compared to the Sup Beam X40 for example there's room to improve. (Don't have an X40 - yet?  )


----------



## Kilovolt (Jul 17, 2013)

You are only partially right in that the blessed strobe is after the continuous level regulation while they could well have put it together with the SOS and beacon. That would have been an acceptable separation.


----------



## bokeh (Jul 17, 2013)

Kilovolt said:


> You are only partially right in that the blessed strobe is after the continuous level regulation while they could well have put it together with the SOS and beacon. That would have been an acceptable separation.



Actually, I'd consider grouping strobe with SOS and beacon a big blunder. SOS and Beacon are used in a situation where there's no actual danger - it's a longterm signal, i. e. find a good spot, and place your flashlight there for a longer period of time. It's by no means an urgent signal.

Now the strobe, or panic signal. Used when you need immediate attention, or want to distract people or animals. This is what you want *right now*. If that dangerous person or animal heads towards you, you certainly do not want to go all the way round the ring, and on it's way even dimming the light even more. Heck, you would effectively switch off the light, and loose your subject out of sight. And in that panic situation you'd have to pick the correct strobe (1 one of 3).

As it is, it works perfectly - you want more light or attention in the current situation.

I couldn't think of a more sensible arrangement for the given functions.

Just my opinion, and I'm not payed by Nitecore.  Oh, I could easily live without blue or the police mode - and would prefer green instead. Missing standby mode and battery indicator are another two minor points that could be improved on.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 17, 2013)

I'd have to agree that the strobe is well placed. It would drive me nuts if it was over on the other side with the beacon. These are modes where a couple of seconds of delay aren't critical. Strobe might need to be called upon instantly. With all of the SRT series, I leave the control ring set to high or strobe when carrying.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jul 17, 2013)

I am debating with myself based on kilovolt's description. I do actually think that the controls are laid out properly, even with strobe placed far-right of the ring. I'd probably only ever use the low-to-high ramp and strobe, ever. That, I think, is the problem for me -- awfully big light, with just tons of modes I won't use.


----------



## srvctec (Jul 17, 2013)

Joe Talmadge said:


> I am debating with myself based on kilovolt's description. I do actually think that the controls are laid out properly, even with strobe placed far-right of the ring. I'd probably only ever use the low-to-high ramp and strobe, ever. That, I think, is the problem for me -- awfully big light, with just tons of modes I won't use.



You hit the nail on the head. Exactly why I won't be getting this light. Loving my Eye10 with magnets in the tail for the moment- strobe and SOS if I need it and always starts on low.


----------



## Kilovolt (Jul 17, 2013)

You may well be right in your reasoning concerning the position of the strobe on the selector ring. What I know is that I am walking at the end of my garden with the light at a low/med level when I hear a noise behind me, I quickly turn the ring to go to turbo but in the haste I turn one click more and I end up with the strobe. Some of you might say this is good (scare the cat! it was going to attack you) but for me it is one of the reasons why I don't like this light too much.


----------



## oldeng95 (Jul 17, 2013)

Is it possible that the head for the srt 3 and srt 5 is the same ? 
If so it's a shame you can't just get your hands on a srt 3 body


----------



## Tactika (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi all.
I received mine today, and I really like it. Looks great, I just want to wait the darkness to test it tonight, but from what I saw, it seems to be an awesome little flashlight.

Just one thing. On the instruction manual, it's written it can use 3,7V 14500 batteries. But, I tried several of them, including the Nitecore NL147, and my SRT3 doesn't take any of them. No problem with CR123 / 16340 nor with my Eneloop XX AA battery, but it doesn't seem to work with a 14500, is it just mine, or not ? (sorry if anyone talked about it already on the board)


----------



## Kilovolt (Jul 18, 2013)

Have you checked that both sides of the adapter are well screwed in? It does not take much to cut the return path through the body.

Mine operates well both with and without the adapter.


----------



## bokeh (Jul 18, 2013)

Tactika said:


> Hi all.
> Just one thing. On the instruction manual, it's written it can use 3,7V 14500 batteries. But, I tried several of them, including the Nitecore NL147, and my SRT3 doesn't take any of them. No problem with CR123 / 16340 nor with my Eneloop XX AA battery, but it doesn't seem to work with a 14500, is it just mine, or not ? (sorry if anyone talked about it already on the board)



I just tried with an old AW 14500 (little button top), and it works. As Kilovolt says, both connections must be screwed it really well, though, or it will loose connectivity. Technically there is nothing to gain with 14500 I guess as opposed to 16340, as they come with the same specs.


----------



## Kilovolt (Jul 18, 2013)

I have to say that just a couple of hours after I wrote my above post I received a PM from Nitecore asking for more details about the fact that I was not completely satisfied with their product as well as for my suggestions.

This is a great way of listening to the customers, thank you Nitecore! :thumbsup:


----------



## __philippe (Jul 19, 2013)

Kilovolt said:


> I have to say that just a couple of hours after I wrote my above post I received a PM from Nitecore asking for more details about the fact that I was not completely satisfied with their product as well as for my suggestions.



Well, well...Nitecore officials do scan this board, after all ? 

Only wish they were that responsive for every EA4 switch cover bulging incident report...:shakehead

__philippe


----------



## Tactika (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for the replies...
I tried with 2 different 14500 batteries (Nitecore NL147 and Sanyo UR14500P), and with both sides screwed hardly, but none of them worked. I tried on another SRT3, and it seems to be the same. So I guess that all 14500 batteries are not accepted by the flashlight, which is strange (especially for the NL147 which is the same brand).
The Sanyo is very short (almost flat top), so it's not surprising, but the NL147 is about 52 mm long. I'll probably contact Nitecore to ask them directly.

(Yet, I agree with the fact a 14500 battery has no advantage over a 16340, what counts the most is the fact the flashlight can take RCR123 and AA)


----------



## markr6 (Jul 19, 2013)

__philippe said:


> Only wish they were that responsive for every EA4 switch cover bulging incident report...:shakehead
> 
> __philippe



I think they are now hoping the issue will be diluted with all these SRT models released.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jul 19, 2013)

__philippe said:


> Well, well...Nitecore officials do scan this board, after all ?
> 
> Only wish they were that responsive for every EA4 switch cover bulging incident report...:shakehead
> 
> __philippe



Hope I'm not too off topic here, but they did just send me and EA4 with some improvements made to the switch cover so that issue shouldn't happen any more. I don't know if they've announced the updates or not yet.


----------



## __philippe (Jul 20, 2013)

That's new to me, ...and encouraging for a change... . 

Was there any mention by Nitecore of specific modification to the switch cover composition ? 

Do you notice some marked differences in the new switch surface texture ? Sensitivity to finger pressure ?
Transparency to underlying LED light ?

Thanks for reporting.

__philippe


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jul 20, 2013)

__philippe said:


> That's new to me, ...and encouraging for a change... .
> 
> Was there any mention by Nitecore of specific modification to the switch cover composition ?
> 
> ...



They told me the old switch cover was made from a TPR material (I'm guessing they are referring to thermoplastic rubber?) and the new is made from a silica they claim can handle up to 200 degrees C. I'm getting pretty hot days here lately, so it'll be easy to give it a shot when the rest of my tests are finished.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (Jul 23, 2013)

Just got the new SRT3 and my impressions are very positive, althought admittedly I don't have a whole lot of time with it yet. I've got the SRT7 to compare it to, although that also is quite new. Nitecore is coming out with some very nice new lights lately. I like that the SRT3 has some really low moonlight modes. There's no true standby mode like on the SRT7. The emitter is on, even in the lowest setting, but it's a very low glow. And it goes up very gradually. The SRT7 seemed to have trouble keeping a real low low. I noticed when moving the ring you could get it to come on real low, but it would flicker and then turn off. It would really only come on and stay on when it had some decent power and was brighter than I'd like for a moonlight. I also like the lower lows on the colored LEDs as well, since there is only 1 on the SRT3. Both lights are pretty awesome, but I think my favorite will be the 3, also because I can EDC it, so it's more useful that way. Maybe I should pick up a 5 at some point just because.


----------



## shrike2222 (Jul 27, 2013)

Is there anyone who know diameter of SRT3 battery tube? I want to know does 18350 battery fit to SRT3.

thanks.


----------



## Kilovolt (Jul 27, 2013)

shrike2222 said:


> Is there anyone who know diameter of SRT3 battery tube? I want to know does 18350 battery fit to SRT3.
> 
> thanks.




SRT3 does not accept a 18 mm cell. I don't find my caliper but I have just tried to fit a 18650 and it does not go in. I guess the tube's inner dia is around 17 mm


----------



## peterscm (Jul 27, 2013)

shrike2222 said:


> Is there anyone who know diameter of SRT3 battery tube? I want to know does 18350 battery fit to SRT3.
> 
> thanks.



I tried it at my local dealer shop and it won't fit.


----------



## shrike2222 (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks Kilovolt and peterscm!

I thought SRT3 is same diameter with RRT-01 or EYE-10. 

It's disappointment for unfiting 18mm cell.


----------



## Trevilux (Jul 28, 2013)

I love my Nitecore SRT3 in Grey:









































































































RRT0 and SRT3 are my best EDC. :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnSmith (Jul 28, 2013)

Trevilux, nice pictures and charts. Thanks for posting them!

In fact, these might push me over the edge to add the SRT3 to my collection, and I already have the SRT5 and SRT6. I think this whole series of lights is a winner, and I'm not even much of a fan of colored LEDs or blinky modes.


----------



## euroken (Jul 28, 2013)

To those who have the SRT3, do you know if the head threads are SF e-series compatible? Probably not since they are now square threads...


----------



## Kilovolt (Jul 29, 2013)

euroken said:


> To those who have the SRT3, do you know if the head threads are SF e-series compatible? Probably not since they are now square threads...




I have just tried and they don't fit at all.


----------



## euroken (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for checking. Just was wondering since they've had threads that matched e series threads before.


----------



## oldeng95 (Jul 29, 2013)

Does anyone have the srt 3 and 5 to see if the srt 5 head works with the srt 3 body and vise versa ?


----------



## Wiggle (Jul 29, 2013)

Tactika said:


> (Yet, I agree with the fact a 14500 battery has no advantage over a 16340, what counts the most is the fact the flashlight can take RCR123 and AA)



Capacity. Assuming similar quality cells are being compared, the 14500 cell will normally have higher capacity despite having an equal or near equal rating.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jul 29, 2013)

Wiggle said:


> Capacity. Assuming similar quality cells are being compared, the 14500 cell will normally have higher capacity despite having an equal or near equal rating.



I've found this to be true as well. Even with same capacity rating, same manufacturer, 14500's seem to consistently outperform 16340's. Not by a lot, but by a measurable amount.


----------



## icruztn (Jul 29, 2013)

My SRT3 arrived today, and there's a lot to like about it.

The beam is very pretty, IMHO. Much brighter than my previous EDC lights (SF E1B, Novatac 120T and Quark AA) in a similarly sized package. It is a little big, and I'm not overwhelmed by the pocket clip, but it'll serve.

I'm not over the moon about two things. One, I'd like to get a tailcap more like the SRT7 where I have better access to the tailcap switch. I will likely end up cutting up the tailcap to better suit my wants. Two, I don't know if it's the switch or the light, but it seems to be a bit laggy when I hit the switch. Like the light is taking a moment to think what mode it should be in before it starts spitting out light. I feel like I'm engaging the switch enough to turn the light on in momentary, but it seems like I need to press and hold to get my selected mode. This results in me clicking through the momentary, which I'd rather not do. 

I'll give it some dedicated pocket time and usage to see how it plays out, but I'm kinda disappointed that I'm not blown away right out of the gate.


----------



## tkrieger (Jul 29, 2013)

I have my eye on this light, but I'd like to know the "tint" of the beam.... Is it a warm white, neutral white, or cool white? Thx much.


----------



## Trevilux (Jul 30, 2013)

Mine looks cool tint, no blues, everything is ok


----------



## Kilovolt (Jul 30, 2013)

Trevilux said:


> Mine looks cool tint, no blues, everything is ok




Mine's tint is more neutral than cool but surely pleasant. No green at all.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (Jul 30, 2013)

Mine also has a great tint to it. I'd say pure white.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (Aug 6, 2013)

So........

How much of a problem is this? I was changing batteries and the plastic piece under the head that covers the electronics came out in several pieces. Light still runs, but the circuit board and electronics are exposed. This light has never been dropped and has only had the bezel off maybe ten times. 

Not confidence inspiring.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (Aug 7, 2013)

Here's what I'm talking about


----------



## Kilovolt (Aug 7, 2013)

WilsonCQB1911 said:


> Here's what I'm talking about




Send a mail to Nitecore and include this pic. Ask them to send you by mail a new plastic cover. I know they listen to customers.


----------



## Budda (Aug 13, 2013)

Kilovolt said:


> in accordance with the manual you expect a click to go to turbo mode but you don't have one and you just end up with a strobe on. Apparently the turbo is the last part of the ramping.



Dear Kilovolt, it's alwais nice to read from you.
On CPF one user reported that his SRT3 has a dent between the turbo and the SOS. Maybe you've been lucky


----------



## Kilovolt (Aug 14, 2013)

Budda said:


> Dear Kilovolt, it's alwais nice to read from you.
> On CPF one user reported that his SRT3 has a dent between the turbo and the SOS. Maybe you've been lucky




Hi Budda, nice to hear from you too. 

What I was saying is that the instructions lead you to think that there is a click between the variable brightness portion and the turbo i.e. that you can switch from variable to turbo (two separate modes):








while on the contrary the variable brightness run is continuous and there is only a click at the end of it between variable and SOS. In other words 'turbo' is just a position of the rotating ring and not a separate mode.


----------



## bokeh (Aug 14, 2013)

While the turbo mode might start a little bit before the click, there is definitely "two clicks" on the strong end - one fixing turbo, and the last one for strobe.


----------



## Budda (Aug 14, 2013)

I got It just now. 
It's like the RRT-0 with R5 / XML and infinite output


----------



## Kilovolt (Sep 9, 2013)

I have to say that after about one month of use my relationship with the SRT3 has slightly improved. After learning to use the ring only within the variable portion of its run the light behaves correctly and gives out a good output with a clean beam. All other modes are never used by me so one might ask why to buy a light with so many possibilities.

Still my doubts remain about the excessive number of modes that the control ring gives access to but I really wanted to test this Nitecore light.


----------



## Rufhausen (Sep 10, 2013)

My little review of the SRT3 is here: http://edcforums.com/threads/nitecore-srt3-flashlight-a-noob-review.113145/

Beyond that, I would say that some of the things that people have complained about are actually important "features" related to the primary purpose of this light. The larger size (for a single CR123A) and the additional modes in the "Smartring" fall in line with this light being designed and marketed as a "defensive", tactical light.
For instance, the larger size allows for the stainless steel bezel to extrude slightly from a closed hand (depending on your hand size) for it's intended purpose (breaking class, and I suppose, cracking skulls). I was a little taken aback from the size as well at first, but it does carry deep in the pocket and I didn't notice it as much as most folding knives I usually carry in the same space.
Some of the "gimmicky" modes might not be useful for some people, but they are easily ignored once you memorize the locations of each mode in conjunction with the noticeable "clicks" in the ring.

I'm actually liking this light more every day.


----------



## HaileStorm (Sep 15, 2013)

Awesome edc light for sure, love the size of this light in 16340 format. I just wish the secondary led would act as a battery status indicator upon switching the light on/off. Wouldn't hurt too if Nitecore also made them blink along with the main led in strobe.


----------



## JudasD (Sep 20, 2013)

Has anyone done any measurements to see what the throw is on this light? I used to EDC a Sunwayman V11R but it is much too floody. I moved to a Nitecore EC1 and i LOVE the throw of this little light. I would keep the EC1 but i need a tailcap clicky light. Does anyone know how the beam would be for the SRT3 compared to the V11R or the EC1?

Thanks,
JD


----------



## Brasso (Sep 21, 2013)

I'd rather have an HDS or E1L for the money. At least they will still be working a year from now.


----------



## HaileStorm (Sep 21, 2013)

JudasD said:


> Has anyone done any measurements to see what the throw is on this light? I used to EDC a Sunwayman V11R but it is much too floody. I moved to a Nitecore EC1 and i LOVE the throw of this little light. I would keep the EC1 but i need a tailcap clicky light. Does anyone know how the beam would be for the SRT3 compared to the V11R or the EC1?
> 
> Thanks,
> JD



Not sure how it compares to the lights stated above but the beam of the srt3 is similar to that of the Klarus xt2c. It strikes a good balance between flood and throw. I wish selfbuilt would review this light...


----------



## w0m (Sep 23, 2013)

srt3,6,7 are on massdrop right now. Not sure if it's a good deal or not.


----------



## shelm (Sep 23, 2013)

w0m said:


> srt3,6,7 are on massdrop right now.



what's that?

you mean massive price drop?

nobody wants to buy this series, so the dealers reduce the price?


----------



## Kilovolt (Sep 24, 2013)

shelm said:


> what's that?
> 
> you mean massive price drop?
> 
> nobody wants to buy this series, so the dealers reduce the price?




I assume he refers to this: https://www.massdrop.com/


----------



## JudasD (Sep 28, 2013)

are there no beamshots or measurements for this light anywhere on the web?

Thanks,
JD


----------



## shelm (Sep 28, 2013)

Kilovolt said:


> I assume he refers to this: https://www.massdrop.com/



thanks kV!


----------



## Ishango (Sep 28, 2013)

I just received mine today and this is quite an impressive light. I like the smart selector ring and can easily find the preferred mode before switching on the light. It also feels very sturdy.


----------



## moozooh (Oct 8, 2013)

Has anyone checked if it takes 17500s?


----------



## 270winchester (Oct 8, 2013)

I need to brush up on my vocab, but what is "Equisite?"


----------



## moozooh (Oct 8, 2013)

A misspelled "exquisite", surely.


----------



## Roger Sully (Oct 9, 2013)

Moozooh. You're probably right...and stop calling me Shirley.

The size of the light really doesn't bother me but the short delay in the light activation annoys me a bit. I'm not a big fan of either my SRT3 or my SRT7, maybe I just have to carry them around a bit more?


----------



## Overclocker (Nov 27, 2013)

WilsonCQB1911 said:


> Here's what I'm talking about



wow some patented technology huh

WTF nitecore's very own NL147 14500 doesn't work on their very own SRT3 flashlight!!!

what's wrong with nitecore? too busy churning out new models every week that they can't be bothered to test their own batteries if they'll work on their own flashlights???


----------



## regulation (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh man, sorry to see this, are those their patented physical battery reverse polarity protection bodies? Hope this does not cause any injury to you.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Dec 26, 2013)

Overclocker said:


> wow some patented technology huh
> 
> WTF nitecore's very own NL147 14500 doesn't work on their very own SRT3 flashlight!!!
> 
> what's wrong with nitecore? too busy churning out new models every week that they can't be bothered to test their own batteries if they'll work on their own flashlights???



I bought an SRT-3 shortly after they were out. If you look at the positive contact point inside the body, the black plastic ring that holds the terminal comes up a bit too high. The Nitecore RCR123 works flawlessly in mine, but when using the Nitecore 14500s, I could not get the light to illuminate. The positive post on the NL147 is VERY short, almost non-existent, so using a 14500 with a taller button would work just fine. I crammed a piece of aluminum foil down in there and it worked. Then, I got smart and soldered a bit of wire to the post in the flashlight, which was easier than doing it to all three of my NL147s. No increase in output (or conductivity) over the aluminum foil, but it's worked just fine ever since. Some might consider it atrocious that one would need to modify their light to get it to run on its own batteries, but it's easily correctable.

In all, I'm pleased with the output and the runtime is sufficient. I like the fact that I can use the extension tube to run 14500s, but if I need something super stubby, I can swap it back to RCR123s. My wife carries a Nitecore MH1C as her EDC torch, and it's like carrying a .357 magnum with the wife carrying a .38 spl. I can use her batteries if I need to. I was a bit disappointed in the enormous spread of the advertised 550 lumens, but then again I wasn't expecting much throw from such a small light with a tiny reflector. I will say that my wife's MH1C has a much more significant throw as its reflector is much deeper, but the profile of the SRT-3 is more suited to my needs, plus it has very stable tailstand capability and I love the selector ring versus 1/4 clicks on the button. My wife follows the thinking that you should be able to operate in all modes with clicks (her first torch was a Brite Strike Blue Dot and she loved the one-handed operation). I agree to a point, especially if one hand is busy or rendered unusable in a hairy situation. 

Regarding the positioning of the modes, I think they are well thought out and in the right places. Strobe should ALWAYS be at one end or the other, and never in the middle. Strobe is for life-threatening situations when milliseconds may make or break you, and in that moment, you will be able to utilize ZERO of your fine motor skills. With adrenaline pumping, you will twist the ring as hard as you can, and that's why you want the OH S*** mode at the very end. For the beacon mode, I see posts talking about leaving your flashlight somewhere so you don't lose it. In my eyes, beacon mode is also a last-ditch mode like strobe, only with difference circumstances. Let's say you are at home on the holidays (like yesterday for example) and you hear a tinkle of glass as someone breaks through a window near the front of the house. You immediately grab your Glock 19 (or whatever your house gun is), retreat to an area away from the bedroom door, then grab your phone and dial 911. Anytime you are armed, you should ALWAYS clarify this to the dispatcher. When the call is relayed to an officer (or several), they will know that you are armed, which can sometimes alter their tactics. With beacon mode, you can twist the ring all the way to the left (no fine motor skills needed) and drop it out your bedroom window. Tell the dispatcher that you have dropped a flashlight with intermittent flashing next to your bedroom. This way, responding officers can easily identify which area of the house is being used by the residents to take concealment. Or, if there is a fire in the house and you need to let firefighters know where they should attempt to gain access (which is probably where you are), this can be accomplished after you become unconscious from smoke inhalation or need to lay on the floor under a wet towel to breathe. And lastly, it can be used to attract people to your house at Halloween!  For some reason NOBODY on my street was giving out candy so we had no trick-or-treaters, but I set my SRT-3 on beacon mode and sat it in a window. Strobe mode would've been obnoxious and caused a wreck, and SOS mode is SOS mode, so I used beacon. Kids from 100 yards down the road with no intention of coming our way saw the intermittent flashing and then suddenly we had all kinds of trick-or-treaters!

I also want to note that when visiting my wife's parents in Florida back in September, we went to one of the beaches to look for shells. I had a cheap Cold Steel Mini-Tac as my dive knife in the sheath around my neck, plus I clipped my SRT-3 on there as well. I wasn't about to lug my ThruNite Scorpion v3 Turbo around underwater, plus I wanted to test the different modes fully submerged. It's rated at 2m of water resistance, but I dove to probably 2.5-3m and played with it. Turned the ring back and forth between all modes, turned it on and off, and so on. No issues whatsoever. It started getting dark, but I was able to continue to dive and look for shells for 10-20 minutes after my wife had gotten out because it was too dark to see. Just for corrosion testing, I did not dry it off once we got out, buried it soaking wet down in a bag on the way back, which was an hour drive or so. By the time we got back, my Mini-Tac was already rusting in several spots from the saltwater, but the SRT-3 looked like I had rinsed it off in the sink. No corrosion anywhere, which was pleasing to me.

As far as color goes, it's slightly cool white, but very close to neutral. My Scorpion is about the same, and the MH1C is cooler than that. Very easy on the eyes without looking yellowish. The blue and red LEDs are a neat feature to have, but a bit useless IMO. I have used the blue LED to find stuff that lights up under UV (blue light is close to UV, so has similar illumination), but unless you're looking for something that's neon colored, it doesn't do you much good. Neat for lighting up smoke from an incense burner I guess. The red is too dim for anything. UV lights in both slots would've been more useful.

Overall, it's definitely a light I would recommend, but I paid nearly $100 for it, and if I were to lose it, I probably would not be buying another one, at least not at more than $70 or so. To this point, I have not found myself in a situation where a small, 18650-sized light (like an SRT-5, P12, or Surefire E2D) would've been too large (but the SRT-3 the right size), so I may end up buying something a bit larger while keeping the SRT-3 as a backup. However, I have attempted to carry my Blue Dot in shallower pockets and was afraid it would fall out. In those situations, the shorter SRT-3 would probably have fit the bill nicely, especially in RCR123 configuration.


----------



## HaileStorm (Jan 27, 2014)

Thought I'd freshen this thread up a bit. Anyway, it's been about a year since I bought my SRT-3 and it's still my favorite due to size and functionality. I got a Foursevens Mini Ml-X a few weeks back and while its size is definitely much smaller than my SRT, I find the variable output more useful in certain situations.

I second the beacon mode stated in the post above. By far, it's the most useful beacon mode I've had in a light. I find two seconds just right for a decent beacon mode. Others take too long to flash to be considered a beacon.

Overall, this is a great light. It stays on my nightstand while my Foursevens Mini sits in my pocket. When I think I'll need more light though, I don't hesitate taking the SRT with me as well since it still is pretty small for such a powerful light.


----------

